# Vizsla mix puppy



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a 7 month old rescue puppy. We have been told he might be a Vizsla mix. Thinking possibly V and Beagle? He is definitely not as large a Vizsla. He is about 7 months and 28 pounds now. The pics are from ages 4-7 months.


----------



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

Another photo of vizla mix


----------



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

One more photo


----------



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

one more - I am not sure how to embed multiple photos


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, riverclark! Your pup is a very sweet boy!! It's always going to be a guess, but I would also go with the Vizsla/Beagle mix. What's his name? Thank you for rescuing him, by the way. ;D ;D


----------



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

His name is Murphy. He is a sweetie! Very engertic and part Kangeroo I believe. This dog can jump.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw the pics before the text in your post, my first guess was beagle/v ,


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

On a side note, I've been seeing more and more Vizsla-mixed mutts. In at least one case, one was a Vizsla/Pitbull mix from near the dog park -- owner with male V had not fixed V, took V unleashed out of dog park to go back to car and V ran off to a neighboring house with female pitbull, also not fixed. Result was a bunch of cute V-Pitbulls. They managed to give them all away.

The popularity explosion of Vizslas and the propensity for some V owners not to neuter/spay inevitably leads to lots of interesting mutts.

I'm not saying this is good or bad, just interesting. A Vizsla cross could produce some really interesting personalities! Met a V-whippet once that was tons of fun.

-MrA


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

While I'm happy Murphy has found a forever home, I'm an unashamed purist!


----------



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

Our family has always chosen to rescue animals . In fact the best dog I ever had was a mutt (Sheperd and Collie mix). My last dog I had for 13 years was the best animal and honestly everyone loved him He cost 25.00 back in the day and had full shots and was neutered. I always said he was the best deal I ever made! Murphy was the same. I got him from animail rescue He is funny, loving, happy puppy. I got him about 2 months after my beloved Cubby had to be put down due to a serious illness (diabetes) and hip issues. We got Murphy at 10 weeks old. Had to pay a bit more than 25.00 dollars these days, but he had full shots and Murphy is neutered so there will be no puppies. The animal rescue organization which does not kill works with PetSmart and "show" the rescue animals (puppies, dogs, and cats) once a week (usually Sundays) in the back of the store and on their website. They find abandoned and senior dogs a home too and they do not kill the animals if not adopted. Dogs are sheltered in "foster homes" until they find a "forever home". The lady that ran the foster home Murphy was in loved each of her temporary dogs like her own. She has kept in contact and I send her pics of Murphy as he growers. She does this out of love for these animals. I respect everyone's right to chose an animal of their choice, but I feel wonderful about rescuing animals. I do appreciate the input from members as to what breed he might be mixed with. I think it's cool he is probably part Vizsla and I think it's cool he is probably part Beagle. We mostly wanted to know because everyone we meet adores this dog (much like Cubby) and thinks he is beautiful and they all want to know what he is. We knew he was a V mix, but didn't really know what else to say. Recently met a lady when we were traveling and she showed both dogs and horses and she was quite enamoured with our little V mix... and she suggested he was probably mixed with Beagle.


----------



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is Murphy now at 12 months. He is only about 30 pounds. I still think he must have some V in him.


----------



## riverclark (Sep 2, 2014)

Murphy is now a year and a half old. I took him to the vet recently and most like mix is Beagle/V. I call him a Veagle. lol. He has a lot of characteristics and trails of a Vizsla. We were at the dog park and a man was commenting that he has friends who go to another park and they have 2 Vs. He said Murphy looked so much like them but he was just so tiny. He is very red, he has golden eyes, and even the little butt swirls I like to call "cinnamon buns". But he definitely has some beagle characteristics too - small size for sure. He is super fast. He certain can out run even the bigger dogs at the dog park. He tucks his butt and flies almost like a greyhound. He also jumps. At least to my shoulders and I am about 5 feet 2 inches. Thinking agility training course might be a good option for him. We call him Murphy the Little Red Dog (play on Clifford the Big Red dog). Love Vs but happy with my Veagle mix. Very cool, very energetic and definitely a VELCRO dog like Vs.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks very lab to me! Cutie either way!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, gratz! I love Vizslas most, but realize that any breed properly loved and cared for are all very special, they all are gifts.

There are genetic tests available to determine the breeds in there if that's important..he sure looks V-like....even though you say he;s small, he;s still very young, V's tend to grow (in one direction or the other) for a couple of years, so as he ages, he might look more V-like..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I would love him  Hes a great looking dog. Definitely looks a lot like a Vizsla.

Im currently torn. I have been looking for another rescue - and so many dogs catch my fancy and I know could be a great addition to my family. My last two dogs were rescues from local shelters (a Shep mix and a pure bred V) and I'd like another V some day.

If I saw him, he'd be home with me too!


----------

